# LingAo Magic Review



## ottothedog (Aug 10, 2010)

[youtubeHD]-r0Yy2OXKgI[/youtubeHD]

couldn't find a review on the full sized version so i decided to make my own and i thought that some of you might find it useful
if you have any questions just post below, Thanks.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 10, 2010)

where do i buy


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.New_LA_8_in_1_Sheet_Magic_Cube_with_Connecting_Line-30494


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 10, 2010)

or speedcubeshop.com


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 10, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> or speedcubeshop.com



+1 for Cameron


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 11, 2010)

does anybody else have this magic/what are your feelings about it?


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 11, 2010)

I have the DIY version of this. i may make a video.
It is exactly what you said, though, so I don't really see a point. 
Scratches on the tiles (after some solving, not right out of box), good strings, feels like a slightly broken in storebought magic, etc.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 11, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I have the DIY version of this. i may make a video.
> 
> Scratches on the tiles (after some solving, not right out of box)



why not make a video

if you watch my unboxing i think i show that it has scratches on it as soon as i opened it

does anybody else have one of these?


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 11, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > I have the DIY version of this. i may make a video.
> ...



mine is DIY though. The tiles came super duper clean... it was like *clean, sparkle, sparkle* when I saw it. Only reason why it was scratched after solving was because I like to spin my magic xD


----------



## janelle (Aug 11, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> does anybody else have this magic/what are your feelings about it?



I have this one too. Mine's a little bit stiff right out of the box. My other Lingao magic that has a greenish tint is looser but after being broken in. And yeah it's pretty much like any magic, but the extra string is a plus


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 11, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> it was like *clean, sparkle, sparkle*


LOL 


janelle said:


> I have this one too. Mine's a little bit stiff right out of the box. My other Lingao magic that has a greenish tint is looser but after being broken in. And yeah it's pretty much like any magic, but the extra string is a plus **



+1 for extra string and backwards smiley face **

anybody have any questions about it or do you have one and agree/disagree with my review or maybe you just have some video advice for me, than please let me know

does anybody have some advice that i could use to make my videos better


----------

